# Options for snow removal.......UGH!



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

So, for the past 10 years or so, I've maintained a fairly large (10-12k square foot) double driveway/parking lot with used plow trucks.....trucks in the 3-5k range and have only been successful with breakdowns because we had a traveling mechanic.....he's gone now :realmad:......:crying:.....so my truck can't be easily maintained in the winter and I NEED it to be so I can maintain my yard when I want and how I want....I've ruled out paying someone cause I haven't found one reliable enough to be there when I want it done and believe me I'd pay if I could find someone, just don't think he exists, and besides, the peace of mind of me doing it any time I want is worth the self hassle.

Anyways, I don't think an older plow truck is going to work for us anymore....I'm thinking of:

-UTV plow $10-15k range
-UTV snow thrower $10-15k range
-a more expensive plow truck $10-15k range

I've been struggling with all three above and not sure any of them will be a whole lot better than my old plow truck.

I think a UTV would be easier to maintain and repair if it broke down in the middle of winter....meaning I could trailer it somewhere right away and small engine mechanics are more readily available than vehicle ones; from my experience anyways....lots of really good back yard mechanics that can fix these things that I know of. First, not sure if a UTV plow or thrower set up is even feasible in my price range.

If I get a nice UTV for $25k, might as well buy a new pickup for that, right?

Any thoughts or help on the subject would be appreciated.


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

we were considering a new plow truck but bought a new cab tractor instead. I mowed all summer in air conditioning and now plowing snow in a warm cab.Thumbs Up


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

micklock;1934354 said:


> we were considering a new plow truck but bought a new cab tractor instead. I mowed all summer in air conditioning and now plowing snow in a warm cab.Thumbs Up


THANKS!

I thought about a tractor as well, but thought that might be more than a UTV and a Truck in my price range.......I also thought maintenance and ease of use would be better on a UTV vs a tractor, but maybe not. We wouldn't use the tractor for anything else other than snow removal, so I guess it would be cool to have a plow and a snowblower attachment also.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Depends on what way you look at it. The utv is pretty limited to your driveway/yard. Great for all year yard work tho! The truck on the other hand can be driven all year around and used as a spare truck if you need it. Plus gives you the option to plow other places easily enough. Granted now you need insurance and a little more maintenance. A plow truck in the 10-15k range will get you a very decent one. In my area they have some 3/4-1 tons about 5-7 years old that you can get for around 10k. If they are only gonna be used for light use they should last a long time! That or get an older solid truck and get the whole thing gone over. Then slap a new plow on it. I know the older early to mid 90's chevys will take a beating and the 350's are very reliable. This is coming from a dodge guy.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

Ramitt;1939958 said:


> Depends on what way you look at it. The utv is pretty limited to your driveway/yard. Great for all year yard work tho! The truck on the other hand can be driven all year around and used as a spare truck if you need it. Plus gives you the option to plow other places easily enough. Granted now you need insurance and a little more maintenance. A plow truck in the 10-15k range will get you a very decent one. In my area they have some 3/4-1 tons about 5-7 years old that you can get for around 10k. If they are only gonna be used for light use they should last a long time! That or get an older solid truck and get the whole thing gone over. Then slap a new plow on it. I know the older early to mid 90's chevys will take a beating and the 350's are very reliable. This is coming from a dodge guy.


THANKS! All very good points. In the 11 years I've owned my property, I've had two plow trucks. I had a not too old Ford which lasted 5 years before not being able to get another sticker...then decided to take your suggestion of a solid older rig and bought an 83 Chevy.....super solid, has ALWAYS started, regardless of how cold it was outside and never garaged...super reliable IF YOU CAN TINKER....so this rig, which is still road worthy requires constant tinkering....I have a decent size yard so it does get a fair amount of work, but nothing like those who plow commercially or have multiple yards for sure.

They're small things, like brakes locking up (normal maintenance), steering linkage ($5 part) broke.....ujoint.....little things that even after going through it can cause a breakdown in the middle of a storm.......I did get my brakes done, replaced calipers, pads, and hydraulic lines and she seems to be freed up and braking fine, but it still left me without a rig for a few days.

A newer (say 10-15k plow truck) might give me a season or two or three without incident...maybe...not sure, but I know even my newer rigs have something every now and then that could leave me in a bind.

I'm one of those paranoid property owners who goes overboard to keep his property maintained....I have 3 commercial businesses on my lot plus a small private school and I can't be left in the lurch with a small repair I can't do myself.

Like I said you made some points that my wife and I have been pondering......we like having the truck for it's on road use throughout the year as well, but we did purchase a DD pickup that could take that slack up. The UTV would solely be used for snow removal, maybe some recreational time in the summer.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Also remember that a utv will have its moments of repair too. Especially if plowing bigger areas. They arent designed for hard plowing use. Ball joints bushings and bearings will need replaced... You might be suited for something like a kubota or skid steer... We have a kubota l3800 which gets the crap used out of it and its been a good machine. Almost 1,000hrs on it right now. For sure the Tractor will be able to take more abuse then a truck or utv. While you dont have the comfort of good suspension it will be able to do all the work you ask of it... At the end of the day its your money. Talk it over with the wife and go over all the pro's an con's. Make your best decision and go from there. The kubota l3800 is a newer model so most likely out of your price range..New is 21k I believe. Used ones with around 100-300hours are going for around 16ish


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

Ramitt;1940298 said:


> Also remember that a utv will have its moments of repair too. Especially if plowing bigger areas. They arent designed for hard plowing use. Ball joints bushings and bearings will need replaced... You might be suited for something like a kubota or skid steer... We have a kubota l3800 which gets the crap used out of it and its been a good machine. Almost 1,000hrs on it right now. For sure the Tractor will be able to take more abuse then a truck or utv. While you dont have the comfort of good suspension it will be able to do all the work you ask of it... At the end of the day its your money. Talk it over with the wife and go over all the pro's an con's. Make your best decision and go from there. The kubota l3800 is a newer model so most likely out of your price range..New is 21k I believe. Used ones with around 100-300hours are going for around 16ish


That's what I was afraid of.....wondering if working a UTV on my property will cause similar issues....the ONLY advantages I see of a UTV breakdown over a plow truck breakdown are 1) I can trailer it somewhere for repair and 2) the availability of a small engine mechanic might be more than a regular mechanic in the winter. A friend of mine also said to keep in mind that any parts for a utv probably won't be on the shelf, but should be available in a day or two.

Maybe a used kubota would be our best bet, but I'd really want a heated cab, so if that wasn't part of your prices above, I've heard those can bring another $3-4k.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

I dont really have good info on utvs for plowing. Most of the guys I know use them for light yardwork and trail riding.. So im not sure how well they hold up to plowing. They will take some abuse but I wouldnt be surprised if you had to do maintenance on the front end once a year.. If you were just doing your driveway id say go for it but needing it to plow other things and needing it to be in top working order every time makes me hesitant. While you are right you can find a small shop to work on it, sometimes that not the best option. Chances of motor work needing to be done in the next 5 years is slim to none.. Needing bearings,bushings and ball joints will def happen within the 2 years of ownership. Im not sure how well the deere utv holds up to abuse. I know they are more designed for work so that is an area you would have to look into. On the other hand 2 years of ownership with a plow truck will prob result in the same ball joint, bearing replacement. Unless you can find a truck that has the proof that new quality items were just put on it. Then you can have a few years of not having to do it... We have an 02 ram 2500 at work that we use to plow with. 5.9 gas and it plows about 2 miles of rough paved road. It has held up pretty decently for the last 4 years of plowing. 

Im not sure what the used tractor market is like. You would have to take a look and see what you can get for the money.... backhoe would be nice but thats about 40k over your budget lol


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I used a tractor for a family friend in high school before I started my business and it definitely got the job done. In my mind it definitely beats out a UTV because not only can you push/blow the snow, you can also stack it in certain areas during crazy winters that you get up there.

Otherwise, I would advise that you trade in one of your family vehicles for a new truck with a brand new plow. Should be easy to get financing and you would have little worry the first several years if you are only taking care of your lot. You could get away with a half ton (1500) since you are only doing one lot, but I run two 2500hd's and will be buying new 3500's in the future. 

Also, are you sure about the 10k-12k sq ft? That seems like a small lot for the clients you have.

As for price, I would end up paying $8k-$14k for a nicely equipped used tractor and $35-$40k for a new 2500/3500 with a plow.

Michael


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

Ramitt;1940327 said:


> I dont really have good info on utvs for plowing. Most of the guys I know use them for light yardwork and trail riding.. So im not sure how well they hold up to plowing. They will take some abuse but I wouldnt be surprised if you had to do maintenance on the front end once a year.. If you were just doing your driveway id say go for it but needing it to plow other things and needing it to be in top working order every time makes me hesitant. While you are right you can find a small shop to work on it, sometimes that not the best option. Chances of motor work needing to be done in the next 5 years is slim to none.. Needing bearings,bushings and ball joints will def happen within the 2 years of ownership. Im not sure how well the deere utv holds up to abuse. I know they are more designed for work so that is an area you would have to look into. On the other hand 2 years of ownership with a plow truck will prob result in the same ball joint, bearing replacement. Unless you can find a truck that has the proof that new quality items were just put on it. Then you can have a few years of not having to do it... We have an 02 ram 2500 at work that we use to plow with. 5.9 gas and it plows about 2 miles of rough paved road. It has held up pretty decently for the last 4 years of plowing.
> 
> Im not sure what the used tractor market is like. You would have to take a look and see what you can get for the money.... backhoe would be nice but thats about 40k over your budget lol


Now I might be leaning towards a tractor.......



CowboysLC_DE;1940366 said:


> I used a tractor for a family friend in high school before I started my business and it definitely got the job done. In my mind it definitely beats out a UTV because not only can you push/blow the snow, you can also stack it in certain areas during crazy winters that you get up there.
> 
> Otherwise, I would advise that you trade in one of your family vehicles for a new truck with a brand new plow. Should be easy to get financing and you would have little worry the first several years if you are only taking care of your lot. You could get away with a half ton (1500) since you are only doing one lot, but I run two 2500hd's and will be buying new 3500's in the future.
> 
> ...


Michael thanks for taking the time....I did think about getting a newish plow truck that would double as one of our daily drivers......but the cheaper option might be the used tractor you mentioned above....wouldn't want anything fancy, just the heated cab would be a must and of course big enough to handle the snow.......like you said, it would be versatile enough to plow and move banks around, which I cannot do now and have a tractor come 2 or 3 times throughout the winter to do for me.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Skid loader would be my choice. After that a tractor, after that a hd pickup for a dd.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

For years I used a smaller Kubota tractor to move my snow in my driveway but I also used it to mow my yard in the summer. No cab but the front mounted loader and 4 wheel drive did a nice job moving snow. When I moved I decided to buy a older 1/2 ton truck and put a 71/2 foot blade on it. Beat the Kubota plowing snow. It was much nicer to be in a warm cab and I could move snow faster. My 1/2 ton truck was also a short bed single cab and I could move it around just about anywhere. I still have it but I also have purchased a newer 3/4 ton with a single cab and full size bed. Love the new Boss V plow but the longer bed on the truck makes it harder to maneuver. Something I can live with.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

beanz27;1940466 said:


> Skid loader would be my choice. After that a tractor, after that a hd pickup for a dd.


Skid loader is a tad out of my budget. payup

I'm really leaning toward a tractor now.....are they difficult to operate? As compared to a plow on a pick up truck?



Rick547;1940484 said:


> For years I used a smaller Kubota tractor to move my snow in my driveway but I also used it to mow my yard in the summer. No cab but the front mounted loader and 4 wheel drive did a nice job moving snow. When I moved I decided to buy a older 1/2 ton truck and put a 71/2 foot blade on it. Beat the Kubota plowing snow. It was much nicer to be in a warm cab and I could move snow faster. My 1/2 ton truck was also a short bed single cab and I could move it around just about anywhere. I still have it but I also have purchased a newer 3/4 ton with a single cab and full size bed. Love the new Boss V plow but the longer bed on the truck makes it harder to maneuver. Something I can live with.


Wow, so the truck was better for you for plowing than the tractor? Maybe cause it was faster?

I was thinking a snowthrower attachment for larger storms and for moving banks and a plow for smaller storms and scraping.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Can you add an aerial map of your property?

With a tractor you will need a large trailer to transport it a few times a year. Unless everything including a mechanic are in driving distance.

Also, in my area I can pick up a clean used skid steer for $9k-$12k with a bucket, plus a cheap to decent pusher for $1,500 to $2,500.

Michael


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

taxreliever;1940580 said:


> Skid loader is a tad out of my budget. payup
> 
> I'm really leaning toward a tractor now.....are they difficult to operate? As compared to a plow on a pick up truck?
> 
> ...


That was many moons ago and it was the smallest 4 wheel drive tractor Kubota made at the time. I bought it to landscape my yard to begin with. So it had a front end loader, rear blade and a rear mounted woods mower. I forgot I had a used Bobcat for one year. Now that was fun. Also it would move a lot of snow.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

taxreliever;1940580 said:


> Skid loader is a tad out of my budget. payup
> 
> .


Paid $6700 for bobcat 763 with 1300 hours. Buddy found a 743 for under $4000 with just over 3000 hours.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Well skid steer might be a bit cheaper since they all have cabs and heat. I know our deere 323 had a fully enclosed cab but you rarely had to use heat with the amount the engine put off. If you find a tractor with a full cab and plow on it already that will be a pretty good route. If you have to put a cab on it look at about 3k for a hard top one.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Ramitt;1940809 said:


> Well skid steer might be a bit cheaper since they all have cabs and heat. I know our deere 323 had a fully enclosed cab but you rarely had to use heat with the amount the engine put off. If you find a tractor with a full cab and plow on it already that will be a pretty good route. If you have to put a cab on it look at about 3k for a hard top one.


Make sure you price check cabs and heaters if you go that route. It could be the right route if you find a tractor/skidsteer with one already but buying new is pricey.

I know for Kubota heaters are pricey $400-500, if I recall. The cab for an L4740 cost $5,200 without install but that tractor was probably bigger than you were thinking. Cheapest cab would be a soft cab off eBay and would cost around $1,000. Don't let these prices discourage you, just make sure you have a price from a dealer before you buy a machine.

Michael


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboysLC_DE;1940584 said:


> Can you add an aerial map of your property?
> 
> With a tractor you will need a large trailer to transport it a few times a year. Unless everything including a mechanic are in driving distance.
> 
> ...


I'll work on a hand drawing and I'll post the google satellite pics, but the satellite pics have too many trees in the way to see the entire driveway.



kimber750;1940801 said:


> Paid $6700 for bobcat 763 with 1300 hours. Buddy found a 743 for under $4000 with just over 3000 hours.


Oh wow.....I didn't know they were that inexpensive.....I was probably thinking of something else. I'll have to consider that for sure.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

kimber750;1940801 said:


> Paid $6700 for bobcat 763 with 1300 hours. Buddy found a 743 for under $4000 with just over 3000 hours.


Found these with a quick craigslist search:

$8300
https://maine.craigslist.org/hvo/4863152021.html

$5500, but it's an 84
https://maine.craigslist.org/hvo/4862520431.html

All the other ones I saw had cages instead of enclosed cabs, probably because they're used for summer work.

I was hoping for a plow and/or snowthrower and saw these also:

https://maine.craigslist.org/hvo/4844792019.html

https://maine.craigslist.org/grd/4838497492.html


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

taxreliever;1941099 said:


> Found these with a quick craigslist search:
> 
> $8300
> https://maine.craigslist.org/hvo/4863152021.html
> ...


Would be willing to bet money that the 2007 is a scam. Also the A300 is a pretty large skid steer.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

taxreliever;1941093 said:


> I'll work on a hand drawing and I'll post the google satellite pics, but the satellite pics have too many trees in the way to see the entire driveway.
> 
> Oh wow.....I didn't know they were that inexpensive.....I was probably thinking of something else. I'll have to consider that for sure.


http://porthuron.craigslist.org/hvo/4856674841.html


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, that first one is a scam. The different size font and extremely low asking price are give aways.

http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/4820905880.html
http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/grq/4866869278.html
http://burlington.craigslist.org/grd/4845231754.html
http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/cto/4834595313.html
http://nh.craigslist.org/hvo/4840540473.html
http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/4840821001.html

Search words: skidsteer skid steer skidloader skid loader bocat

If you plan on buying a snowblower, you have to make sure your skid has high flow which cost more. But that's for you to do the research on.

**The New Holland in the previous post is older but I would definitely look at that one first. Solid looking machine, new paint, full cab, snow plow, etc.

Michael


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Hire a professional service.

no equipment cost, no maintenance cost, and you can stay
inside and sleep, time savings.


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

what about something like this? you could get a front blade for lighter snows.

https://maine.craigslist.org/grd/4860030328.html


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

On a Call;1941145 said:


> http://porthuron.craigslist.org/hvo/4856674841.html


WOW...I like that one a lot....can't tell from the pics if the cab is enclosed or if it has heat.



CowboysLC_DE;1941156 said:


> Yes, that first one is a scam. The different size font and extremely low asking price are give aways.
> 
> http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/4820905880.html
> http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/grq/4866869278.html
> ...


How heavy are these.....will they fit on a regular snowmobile or atv trailer, or would I need something much more heavy duty like a car hauler? Thinking about how to maintain these things and get them to a mechanic.



SnoFarmer;1941159 said:


> Hire a professional service.
> 
> no equipment cost, no maintenance cost, and you can stay
> inside and sleep, time savings.


Nope.....pretty much wrote that idea off year 1 that I've owned this property....a few reasons:

1) They only plow on their schedule (which I understand to a certain extent) but I need to have the drive cleared prior to or during business hours for a host of reasons......they're reasoning is always the same; you're not my only customer.....and I know that and understand it, which is why I can't hire them.

2) They never do as good (REGARDLESS OF WHAT I AM WILLING TO PAY OR OVERPAY) as I'd like......the ones I've dealt with or looked at in the past want to get in and out as quick as they can....one contractor said he can quickly plow 5 driveways at $75 a pop in 10 minutes or less per driveway, but spending an hour or two in my yard making it right even if I'm paying say $50-75 an hour per man, doesn't make it worth his while......I'll over pay, but I'm not paying $450 an hour for him to edge my property the way I want or to keep it salted down to the tar like I want. I know it'll never be AS GOOD as I want, but I'd be looking for just as good or pretty close and again, willing to pay good money....haven't been able to find anyone.

If I can solve the above issues and believe me, I look for ways throughout the summer each year, I'd pay someone handsomely to keep my property nice and clean like some of the larger commercial accounts in town. Just haven't found anyone yet.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

micklock;1941163 said:


> what about something like this? you could get a front blade for lighter snows.
> 
> https://maine.craigslist.org/grd/4860030328.html


I saw that when I was looking.....that's within driving distance to me too, thanks!

It looked a little beat up....it said a 1000 hours on it, but do you think it'll be reliable enough; meaning not a lot of repairs over the next few years?


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1941159 said:


> Hire a professional service.
> 
> no equipment cost, no maintenance cost, and you can stay
> inside and sleep, time savings.


Man do I wish I could find someone who will pay attention to my yard like I want for a good fee........I think about this every single year..........I look at the Hannaford parking lot and the contract there is $40k (I know cause my BIL was the assistant manager and was in charge of that.) to keep the grounds clear and salted to tar. I know I'm not that large, but if I broke it down by square footage, a yard like mine would be about $6k, which I'd be willing to pay for similar service....not being in that business, I don't know if a small yard like mine would be profitable to have a guy or so dedicated to keeping the lot cleared to tar.....I just thought someone would be willing to for that amount, but maybe not.

Heck, I spend over $1000 a year on salt and $1000-2000 a year keeping my truck running and on the road. I could put those costs towards a contract like described above, but that's the question....does someone like that exist in my area....have to keep checking around.


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

taxreliever;1941352 said:


> I saw that when I was looking.....that's within driving distance to me too, thanks!
> 
> It looked a little beat up....it said a 1000 hours on it, but do you think it'll be reliable enough; meaning not a lot of repairs over the next few years?


hard to say, we have some toro mowers with over 5000 hrs on them but they are getting to be a pain. The broom it comes with would work good to keep your tar clean. I looked into a new rear broom for our tractor and it was about $6000.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

micklock;1941389 said:


> hard to say, we have some toro mowers with over 5000 hrs on them but they are getting to be a pain. The broom it comes with would work good to keep your tar clean. I looked into a new rear broom for our tractor and it was about $6000.


I'm planning on geting a walk behind broom (they're $2-3k) after this season just to do the parking areas and maybe the driveways since they freeze up the most because of my trees.

Would be cool to have that as an attachment as well.....but wonder how easy it is to swap around.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I just picked up a NOS Curtis cab for my X720 JD, paid $2,700. No heat, No wiper. The heater from JD was $470.
I have a 425 w/ cab also, bought a heater off of E bay, about $200. The problem with that was it was just the heater. Parts to plumb it into the engine aren't easy to find at JD (maybe it was the parts guy that day?) I did find a thread on a forum where the thread sizes and what not were already figured out for me, was about another $200 to plumb it into the engine.

You could look for an "on site" repair guy. I have one, he charges $65/hour and cuts me a deal if he gets to use my heated shop. He does DOT and roadside service for commercial trucks and services tractors and skid loaders. He used to work for CAT, went out on his own.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

jonniesmooth;1941512 said:


> I just picked up a NOS Curtis cab for my X720 JD, paid $2,700. No heat, No wiper. The heater from JD was $470.
> I have a 425 w/ cab also, bought a heater off of E bay, about $200. The problem with that was it was just the heater. Parts to plumb it into the engine aren't easy to find at JD (maybe it was the parts guy that day?) I did find a thread on a forum where the thread sizes and what not were already figured out for me, was about another $200 to plumb it into the engine.
> 
> You could look for an "on site" repair guy. I have one, he charges $65/hour and cuts me a deal if he gets to use my heated shop. He does DOT and roadside service for commercial trucks and services tractors and skid loaders. He used to work for CAT, went out on his own.


WOULD LOVE TO FIND an on-sight mechanic....one of the reasons I'm looking to retire my plow truck is that my onsite guy disappeared and there aren't anymore in my area. I've gotten by all these years because he was able to get me up and running in a matter of a few hours if parts were local, which for my 83 Chevy, almost always was.


----------



## JDosch (Nov 11, 2014)

taxreliever;1940266 said:


> THANKS! All very good points. In the 11 years I've owned my property, I've had two plow trucks. I had a not too old Ford which lasted 5 years before not being able to get another sticker...then decided to take your suggestion of a solid older rig and bought an 83 Chevy.....super solid, has ALWAYS started, regardless of how cold it was outside and never garaged...super reliable IF YOU CAN TINKER....so this rig, which is still road worthy requires constant tinkering....I have a decent size yard so it does get a fair amount of work, but nothing like those who plow commercially or have multiple yards for sure.
> 
> They're small things, like brakes locking up (normal maintenance), steering linkage ($5 part) broke.....ujoint.....little things that even after going through it can cause a breakdown in the middle of a storm.......I did get my brakes done, replaced calipers, pads, and hydraulic lines and she seems to be freed up and braking fine, but it still left me without a rig for a few days.
> 
> ...


What kind of "tinkering" does the truck need? IMO I would just spend a little time and money and completely go through the Chevy. I have plowed with old school chevy trucks for years, and have had ZERO problems, even doing heavy commercial plowing. Just keep up on maintenance like anything, and you should have no problems.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

JDosch;1941589 said:


> What kind of "tinkering" does the truck need? IMO I would just spend a little time and money and completely go through the Chevy. I have plowed with old school chevy trucks for years, and have had ZERO problems, even doing heavy commercial plowing. Just keep up on maintenance like anything, and you should have no problems.


Here are little things that have gone wrong within the last few years:

-starter went

-oil dipstick broke (mounted towards the bottom of the block,), caused a leak and i wasn't able to check the levels....easy weld fix

-ujoint broke on the drive shaft and the shaft literally was dragging on the ground - ujoints were cheap, so we replaced everyone of them on the truck that year

-steering column flex coupling broke (in the middle of a storm while plowing)

-last couple of years the brakes are locking up(had all hydraulic lines, calipers and pads replaced and it's still doing it, so up next is to replace the booster and m/c

-carb was gummed up one season, where it would die when I tried gassing it.....tried cleaning it and decided to put a new carb on there, works perfect now

-gas tank rusted through, needed a new tank and new lines.

-body work for a state inspection sticker

-rebuilt the tranny

-rear end went, so I found one at a junk yard and had that replaced

-transmission link broke while I was in the middle of the road getting ready to hit the end of my driveway....it was in the middle of the night (this was a 5 minute and $10 fix), I flagged another plow truck on driving by and he pulled me in my yard before a big town plow truck or log truck mowed over me

-Steering column ended up having to be replaced - was super cheap at a junk yard and easy to replace (again, just not by me)

These are little things (except for the tranny and rear end, which I haven't had a problem with in 3 years) but enough to keep it from being reliable for every snow storm and complicated enough that I can't fix it.

The other thing is all the things listed above probably wouldn't have been changed or adjusted even after going through it......it's just an old plow truck, right? Going to need things here and there throughout the year no matter how solid it looks? It's still a 32 year old hunk of metal. Don't get me wrong, it's been pretty reliable considering.

I wonder if I had a tractor, skid steer, or UTV for that matter in the same amount of time I had the Chevy above, if the breakdowns would be less....I don't mind normal maintenance, but in the off-season if possible.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Stuff is always going to break, and it's always going to break when you're using it. A light bulb never burns out when it's off, always when you turn it on.

I have a small lawn and snow business, and here is my experience in 20 years of operation.
Now, keep in mind we aren't talking brand new with warranty, although I have heard many nightmare stories on those too.
1) Newer trucks aren't less likely to break down 
2) I would rather fix a truck I own then buy a different truck and start over
3) a good preventative measure for differentials is to fill them to over flowing a couple times a year.
running the diff heats it up, which produces condensation, with this heating/cooling process water builds up, which causes rust on the exposed teeth,they chip and you need new gears.
filling the diff till it runs out forces the water out, water is lighter then oil
4)When (if) you plan to make payments on the new truck, what does that cost a year? $3-400/month=$3600-$4800 a year
How much upkeep could you do to your old truck for the same or less money?
Don't forget higher license fees and insurance too
5) edelbrock makes a performer carb that's perfect for small block motors
6) always get the lifetime replacement part starter, alternator, etc
7) on many newer trucks they have taken away the "simple" repairs
you no longer replace a U joint for $150, you have to buy a whole new hub assembly for $800
8) fuel injection and astro start are really nice, so are power windows and A/C

I am getting rid of my mid 90's ford and am replacing it with an '87 chevy 1 ton

For what it's worth.....


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

same thing was happening with my 1996 chevy, the truck would sit all summer and it was rusting from the bottom up. I took the plow off it and put it on the new tractor and I think this tractor will be a lot less in maintenance and operating cost. It's a lot easier to operate, better visibility and a lot more maneuverable (even over my wrangler). I used the tractors hydraulics so no more electric pump or solenoids, the best thing is the forward pedal and reverse pedal (no more clutch and shifting). I just wish I would of done this about ten years ago.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

jonniesmooth;1942396 said:


> Stuff is always going to break, and it's always going to break when you're using it. A light bulb never burns out when it's off, always when you turn it on.
> 
> I have a small lawn and snow business, and here is my experience in 20 years of operation.
> Now, keep in mind we aren't talking brand new with warranty, although I have heard many nightmare stories on those too.
> ...


THANKS.....

1) Agreed
2) AGREED
3) Good tip....thanks.
4) I think you're estimate is super low unless one is financing an older/newer truck, like say in the 10-15k range (which would be my budget, but old enough where I'm going to have as many repair issues as my current 83), but a plow truck these days (even used) runs in the 30-60k range making payments closer to $1000 a month.
5) The no-name brand we have in there now that was replaced a few years ago has been working ok.....might want to put an eddlebrock in there this summer.
6) Good tip, thanks.
7) Yup, you're right.....hard to tinker on the newer rigs. I bought a half dozen ujoints for my rig on rockauto for $5 a piece.
8) I don't know, carburated engines seem more reliable to me in the long run anyways.

I actually had an 02 Dodge 1/4 ton that we were going to replace the chevy k1500 with 2 years ago (when we found out we were going to have to do a bunch of body work for a sticker)....after the first 2 small storms, I put the dodge up for sale and had the body work done on the chevy....it was NIGHT AND DAY plowing...hard to explain here, but not even close. Going on my 6th year with the Chevy for my lot and I actually do the neighbors long driveway, but it's just up and back (sometimes two swipes on a larger storm) and he does his own edging and the rest of his yard.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

micklock;1942540 said:


> same thing was happening with my 1996 chevy, the truck would sit all summer and it was rusting from the bottom up. I took the plow off it and put it on the new tractor and I think this tractor will be a lot less in maintenance and operating cost. It's a lot easier to operate, better visibility and a lot more maneuverable (even over my wrangler). I used the tractors hydraulics so no more electric pump or solenoids, the best thing is the forward pedal and reverse pedal (no more clutch and shifting). I just wish I would of done this about ten years ago.


Like I said, probably leaning this way now!


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

My payment on my 2011 f350 is 350 a month, for what its worth. If it were me I would go the route of a truck. If you are really worried about breakdowns buy a used small blade for your daily driver. It will get you by until your main truck was fixed. You look for deals they are out there. Would probably be best to buy a truck that hadn't been plowed with and buy the plow seperate. In my opinion a tractor or skid steer are great but since you dont know anything about them I wouldn't bother. Also in regards to the utv and small engine mechanics having availability during a storm. ..not gonna happen. Every home owner who's snow blower **** the bed is going to be in there.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

allagashpm;1942641 said:


> My payment on my 2011 f350 is 350 a month, for what its worth. If it were me I would go the route of a truck. If you are really worried about breakdowns buy a used small blade for your daily driver. It will get you by until your main truck was fixed. You look for deals they are out there. Would probably be best to buy a truck that hadn't been plowed with and buy the plow seperate. In my opinion a tractor or skid steer are great but since you dont know anything about them I wouldn't bother. Also in regards to the utv and small engine mechanics having availability during a storm. ..not gonna happen. Every home owner who's snow blower **** the bed is going to be in there.


A $50k truck at 4.5% interest over 6 years is an $800/month payment.....for $350 payment gets you a $15,000 geo metro over 4 years.....so I'm guessing you traded something big in or put a large down payment and are only financing $15-20k.

But, thanks for the small engine mechanic note....I wasn't sure...I'd have thought they'd be more available, but you're probably right....everyone's old snowblower is in need of repair.

The wife wasn't keen on putting a plow on my King Ranch, but I actually like that idea.......use it for back ups while the old workhorse Chevy is being repaired.

I know nothing about tractors or skid steers, but why would that shy you away from having me go that route.....too much for me to learn to use?

THANKS!


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

taxreliever;1942662 said:


> A $50k truck at 4.5% interest over 6 years is an $800/month payment.....for $350 payment gets you a $15,000 geo metro over 4 years.....so I'm guessing you traded something big in or put a large down payment and are only financing $15-20k.
> 
> But, thanks for the small engine mechanic note....I wasn't sure...I'd have thought they'd be more available, but you're probably right....everyone's old snowblower is in need of repair.
> 
> ...


Yes I cant remember exactly I put 5500 in the form of a trade in truck was listed for 26. Just said that in reference to you saying used trucks were 40k +. Not saying you should buy a new one. If you can, keep the Chevy running. Find a small shop take it or tow it to them in the off season have them fix or replace the essential stuff. It doesnt need to be inspected or even registered if it doesnt leave the property, but you should probably still insure it. Buy a plow for your truck as a back up (just keep it as a back up you will be too tempted to use it more than the chevy). Saying you put 2k into the chevy as a round number, 4k on plow set up w wiring install etc. Lets just call it 7 grand. 
Nothing wrong w tractors or skids they are awesome and if you were able to use it for more than just snow I'd say go for it. Things all break down. Then your still going to have to trailer it to a dealer. Has nothing to do with your ability to operate it just seems like you've used trucks you know them and hey guess what you already have two of them


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

allagashpm;1942961 said:


> Yes I cant remember exactly I put 5500 in the form of a trade in truck was listed for 26. Just said that in reference to you saying used trucks were 40k +. Not saying you should buy a new one. If you can, keep the Chevy running. Find a small shop take it or tow it to them in the off season have them fix or replace the essential stuff. It doesnt need to be inspected or even registered if it doesnt leave the property, but you should probably still insure it. Buy a plow for your truck as a back up (just keep it as a back up you will be too tempted to use it more than the chevy). Saying you put 2k into the chevy as a round number, 4k on plow set up w wiring install etc. Lets just call it 7 grand.
> Nothing wrong w tractors or skids they are awesome and if you were able to use it for more than just snow I'd say go for it. Things all break down. Then your still going to have to trailer it to a dealer. Has nothing to do with your ability to operate it just seems like you've used trucks you know them and hey guess what you already have two of them


Yeah, I hear ya....I'm thinking that's the more sensible route to take for sure.....even with all the little maintenance issues and breakdowns, the old Chevy has been super reliable.....this is my 7th year plowing with it and it's still going strong.

The only reason I got a sticker for it (I could be wrong, but made some town calls on it, so who really knows) is because I could be liable or ticketed when I pull out in my driveway into the road......but we also wanted to be able to use it in the summer time for dump runs or moving large furniture or whatever.

Thanks again!


----------

